# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Huge 3D Printed Scene

## catlover

This is a huge 3d printed scene that was printed over the course of 1 week by someone named Gilles-alexandre deschaud, using a Form One 3D printer.  It measures 50*40*35cm and was printed in 22 separate pieces.  Printed at 100 microns (looks better to me).

----------

